# SO EXCITED! Had to share...(hay feeder)



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, so I wanted functional hay feeders to help reduce waste. If you look at the ground in my stalls you can see my goats use most of their hay as bedding! We all know they just dump it from buckets...Anywho, I took some ideas and combined them and my brother and his buddy came over today and helped me build these two feeders. All we needed was 2x4s, some mesh fencing, screws and staples. Each feeder is 46Lx36Wx46H and should accommodate up to a dozen or so goats. We use the functional V shape idea so we can easily feed from the top. The only thing we didn't do - and I will do this - is install a catching plate or dish below the feeder to collect the hay that is shaken loose when the goats are eating. But they love them, and I love not wasting 75% of my feed! The first picture is of the first one we built that is in my boy's stall, and the second and thrid picture are of the second feeder which is in the girls stall. :leap: :wahoo: 
*

OH! And we just got home with Isis from Capriola last night. She is the gold and white in the front of the third picture. She is supposed to be a very pushy doe, but so far has not been. But I am sure once she feel comfortable her true colors will show. For now Penny and Lullabelle are keeping her in check :thumbup: *


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SO EXCITED! Had to share...*

cool, looks like a great job on the hay feeders!

and Isis is gorgeous, good looking goats!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: SO EXCITED! Had to share...*

Wow, great job. Now to see if you get any heads stuck? I do hear at times but since it is a netting it is easy to correct.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: SO EXCITED! Had to share...*

Great looking feeder. I need to make one for my goats as they waste a lot of hay. I will be installing a top on mine as anything I put out there that they can even remotely use as a bed, they will. The first thing they do upon rising is pee and poop. With the top they hay will be protected.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: SO EXCITED! Had to share...*

Thanks everyone :hi5:

Since my feeders are inside my stalls I didn't need tops. I also made them tall enough that the goats, even standing up, couldn't get to the top. They are also nice and wide so they are hard to tip.

I don't think we'll get stuck heads. I have a friend who used cattle panels and her goats get stuck a lot. But, this mesh has tight spacing especially towards the bottom. If you look closely the first 18 inches of the mesh is 3 inch long by 1 inch spacing - just enough for their lil mouths, but nuddin else! :angel2:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SO EXCITED! Had to share...*

Oooo I love that hay feeder!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: SO EXCITED! Had to share...*

It looks great! Good job 

I need to build one. My little babies are using the hay as bedding :eyeroll:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: SO EXCITED! Had to share...*

Nice feeders! Great idea! :thumb:

Deb Mc


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: SO EXCITED! Had to share...*

Oh those are great!! :applaud:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I moved this and I changed the name a bit so that it can be a reference for others looking for hay feeder ideas :idea:


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been using round bales. I just put two bales close together and take two cow panels around them really tight. This allows the hay to last a really long time. My neighbor will just put a round bale out and then the goats are on top of it playing king of the hill by the next day. I would say that a bale lasts three times as long with the panel around it. I don't think it would work with a horned goat though all of mine are polled. 

Evan


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Stacey - It took me a minute to find it moved. Then I was like....ooohhhh....that section I have been too dozens of times about barns. play structures and feeders....duh! lol :laugh: 

I'm glad everyone thinks they are cool. I am really loving them. I like that there is not pee in their food now! The stuff that falls on the ground beneath gets eaten up pretty quick too. I am noticing that everyone is covered in alfalfa flakes - itchy and could cause pink eye. I don't love this. I have heard lots of sneezing too (with no other symptoms and no temps) so I am guessing the feeders do encourage more dust and such in their noses, eyes, and on their heads in general. I think if they get use to the feeders it will get better. It's still better then eating off the ground, but I am watching everyone closely to determine if I need to reassess my design of possibly just make the feeder shorter. By making them even just a few inches shorter everyone might eat with their heads levels as opposed to being in an up-looking position... :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

believe me up off the ground is better -- totally worth the little bit of sneezing


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Love 'em!


----------

